# Can I make my screensaver play longer?



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

I can't find any options anywhere.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Make your screen saver play longer? Your screen saver should be "playing" from when it's activated until you deactivate it, or the machine goes to sleep (as per the Energy Settings).


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh god; I'm an idiot! I've been looking everywhere and yet my display was set to shut off after 15 mins. 


Thanks,


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Yes, you have to watch your settings in energy saver. The settings in energy saver, must be greater than your settings for your screensaver.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

BTW Some system/security updates have caused energy saver settings to revert to factory defaults.


----------

